# [ 2013 ] Waikoloa--timeshare conversion at Hilton hotel (HWV)



## linsj

Someone at Flyertalk posted a picture of a sign at HWV about an application for converting the ocean tower there to timeshare units:
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilton-hhonors/509302-hilton-waikoloa-village-150.html See post #2242.

This hotel is one of my top favorites in the world, so if this goes through I'll spend HGVC points there instead of Honors points.


----------



## PamMo

Wow!!!! Everyone likes having an ocean view in Hawaii! With the higher point structure at Kingsland, I wonder what the points will be for the ocean tower? I'll have to check it out when we're there this fall. I'd love to see how they plan on converting the rooms. The hotel was one of our kids' favorite vacations when they were young.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Interesting....*

Hilton Waikoloa Village Aerial View.

 For those who are not familiar with this resort, is spread across 62 acres. 
There are 3 separate hotel towers joined by a tram and boat network. The one thing this resort doesn’t have is a beach. They have a manmade inland lagoon beach instead.
Resort Map - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/pdf/resortmap.pdf








Here's the pic posted on flyertalk.


----------



## presley

I am looking forward to that.  I could see us using all our points there every couple years.


----------



## dvc_john

I've stayed in all 3 towers at one time or another, and I do like Ocean tower best.  My first stay at that property was way back when it was a Hyatt.


----------



## GregT

This would be fantastic -- I'd love to see this become part of the HGVC system.  I hope that this becomes a reality!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd

Yeah that would be a pretty awesome addition!


----------



## PearlCity

Wow is right!! Hgvc is getting more tempting!


----------



## Luanne

alwysonvac said:


> For those who are not familiar with this resort, is spread across 62 acres.
> There are 3 separate hotel towers joined by a tram and boat network. The one thing this resort doesn’t have is a beach. They have a manmade inland lagoon beach instead.



I don't think there are any timeshares on the Big Island that have a beach.

Gorgeous property though.


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> There are 3 separate hotel towers joined by a tram and boat network.


----------



## Andythefox

I'm at HGVC Waikoloa now and have an update at Kings Land tomorrow. I'll get some details.


----------



## SmithOp

It will be interesting to ask the sales rep if they intend to use the standard or the KL / GW point structure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GregT

Andythefox said:


> I'm at HGVC Waikoloa now and have an update at Kings Land tomorrow. I'll get some details.



Andy,

Have fun out there!  That place is fantastic -- please also ask if there are plans to build out any more buildings at Kings Land?

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

*Last month's Ocean Tower photos*

I went through our June photos and pulled out the ones around the Ocean Tower at the Hilton Waikoloa Village.
You can see the full slideshow here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157634832722932/show/

Resort Map of the Ocean Tower






Boat Landing Cantina Restaurant (Map: O2) is right in front of the tram stop.
 There's a pickup area for the boats at the other end of the restaurant.






Palm Terrace (Map: O11) is directly across from the tram stop.
It was an open air restaurant at one time - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/dining/palm_terrace.cfm 
This is a photo from inside of the Palm Terrace looking out.





Adult Pool (Map: O7) inside the Ocean Tower area 






Kohala Pool & Slide (Map: O5 & O6) outside of the Ocean Tower area











Ocean View Terrace area (Map: O10) looking from Buddha Point






Seaside Putting Courses (Map: O4) looking from Buddha Point







NOTE: This year was our first time at Waikoloa. 
We actually spent most of our time in the Waikoloa Resort area. (NOTE: We've been to the Big Island before).
2013 HGVC Kings'Land photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194310
2013 Hilton Waikoloa Village Pools & Lagoon photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194066
2013 Hilton Waikoloa Village one bedroom hotel suite photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194376
2013 Big Island Restaurant Reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/members-reviews/Alwysonvac_NJ


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> I went through our June photos and pulled out the ones around the Ocean Tower at the Hilton Waikoloa Village.



Beware someone offering a rental on the "1st" floor!


----------



## SmithOp

Luanne said:


> I don't think there are any timeshares on the Big Island that have a beach.
> 
> Gorgeous property though.



Yeah, there aren't any beaches on the big island, nothing to see here move along 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## linsj

I've been upgraded to ocean view rooms in this tower, and it's a great location. The only downside of this conversion I can see is the mandatory parking fee, which is currently $17/day.


----------



## Luanne

SmithOp said:


> Yeah, there aren't any beaches on the big island, nothing to see here move along
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2



That's not what I said, if you'd bothered to really read my message.   We love the Big Island and will be spending a week there, at the end of two weeks on Maui, this summer.


----------



## SmithOp

Luanne said:


> That's not what I said, if you'd bothered to really read my message.   We love the Big Island and will be spending a week there, at the end of two weeks on Maui, this summer.



I know what you meant, that's why I put the smilie, I want to keep my favorite beaches a secret!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HatTrick

linsj said:


> Someone at Flyertalk posted a picture of a sign at HWV about an application for converting the ocean tower there to timeshare units



Someone here had that idea back in '09. 

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?p=649245


----------



## alwysonvac

HatTrick said:


> Someone here had that idea back in '09.
> 
> http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?p=649245



LOL, I didn't think anyone remembered that thread.


----------



## GregT

It's a very interesting concept -- as Phyllis' 2009 thread pointed out, if they are having a hard time keeping the hotel property full, it makes sense to convert some to timeshares and sell them to people who will help pay for the maintenance.  When we were visiting in June 2012 at Kings Land, they were renovating the Lagoon building and I recall it was something like a $100M renovation?

I do love this property (and great pics Phyllis btw).  We stayed on property in November 2009 and loved it -- we started in the Ocean Tower, but the birds were loud (shrieking) at sunrise so we moved to the Palace Tower.

I told my wife about the possibility of the timeshare conversion and she brought up the birds  but I would definitely stay there again.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Andythefox

Interesting update to say the least. Once we made it clear there would be no upgrade the update was over. However, I did find out that they are building a new development across the road from Kingsland (next to the golf clubhouse) but they (salespeople) are not sure if it is a Kingsland extension or a brand new club development. He would not elaborate on the Ocean Tower, but did seem surprised when I asked. I'll check Ocean Tower tomorrow.


----------



## GregT

Andythefox said:


> Interesting update to say the least. Once we made it clear there would be no upgrade the update was over. However, I did find out that they are building a new development across the road from Kingsland (next to the golf clubhouse) but they (salespeople) are not sure if it is a Kingsland extension or a brand new club development. He would not elaborate on the Ocean Tower, but did seem surprised when I asked. I'll check Ocean Tower tomorrow.



Interesting, thank you for the update -- I suspect that is the new Kingsland Phase and will hope for confirmation one day.

Best,

Greg


----------



## ccwu

SmithOp said:


> Yeah, there aren't any beaches on the big island, nothing to see here move along
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2



Please see http://www.letsgo-hawaii.com/big-island-beach-guide/

When we were there, we visited a few beautiful beaches. They were north of HWV. We have friends who retired from NY and bought a winter home in big island. They love snorkeling and diving. They took us to some beaches that few people knew and it was beatiful.  Kupuna state park beach is not too far with easy access.


----------



## rfc0001

*Meh*

I've stayed at HWV Ocean Tower (was actually physically in them on the top floor during the two 6.7 and 6.1 earthquakes that hit the Big Island in Oct 2006).  I've also stayed in King's Land several times.  I actually prefer King's Land, so while I think a HGVC at HWV is probably a net good thing for HGVC members, it's not somewhere I would personally stay for a couple reasons -- 1) Ocean tower != Ocean Views -- unless you are on the end of the last building you aren't really going to have Ocean views, and there isn't really a beach at HWV, so staying close to the Ocean isn't a real benefit (it actually takes longer to get to the ocean from HWV than other Waikoloa resorts which leads me to my second point), 2) Ocean tower is a good 30 minutes from your car since you have to wait for a tram/boat which slowly takes you back to the front desk, where you still have to walk to your car in self-parking (which you pay for BTW).  And 3) it's like Disneyland with people and kids everywhere which isn't very relaxing.  So, I much prefer staying at the quiet Waikoloa timeshares like King's Land and being minutes from my car to visit nicer beaches (e.g. Hapuna & Mauna Kea) and nicer 5-star resorts/restaurants (Fairmont Orchid, Mauna Lani, Four Seasons Hualalai, & Mauna Kea).  All of these resorts and beaches (including A-bay) are less than a 10-minute drive from the condo, which can turn into a 45-minute trip from HWV.  Plus, you still are driving distance from HWV (with free parking and pool privileges) when you want to take advantage of their awesome pool or grab a quick bite for breakfast or lunch.  So, for me an HGVC at HWV (esp. Ocean Tower) isn't really an upgrade from existing Waikoloa HGVCs.


----------



## GregT

All,

I called the phone number on the sign. PUD application filed, requesting certain zoning and parking variances to code.  Planning dept has until Aug 26 to approve and some objections have been filed with the planning dept.  HGVC may request an extension to provide responses to the objections. 

If all went as planned, the conversion (of the entire tower) is targeted for completion by 2017. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp

*Waikoloa--timeshare conversion at Hilton hotel (HWV)*



Andythefox said:


> Interesting update to say the least. Once we made it clear there would be no upgrade the update was over. However, I did find out that they are building a new development across the road from Kingsland (next to the golf clubhouse) but they (salespeople) are not sure if it is a Kingsland extension or a brand new club development. He would not elaborate on the Ocean Tower, but did seem surprised when I asked. I'll check Ocean Tower tomorrow.



It's phase 3 of the Kingsland development.  There will be 5 phases and the units will spread out all the way to the golf clubhouse on the south and the resort sign on the north. The sign currently sits alone in the middle of the lava flow across from the clubhouse.

I wish they would open the road to the highway, it's already completed, I hope they don't wait until all phases are completed.  It was open in March for the LavaMan Triathlon, they blocked off  one side of the road so it was one way through the resort.  Once that happens Kingsland will be the quickest in and out of the resort.


----------



## rfc0001

SmithOp said:


> It's phase 3 of the Kingsland development.  There will be 5 phases and the units will spread out all the way to the golf clubhouse on the south and the resort sign on the north. The sign currently sits alone in the middle of the lava flow across from the clubhouse.


So, are phase 3-5 the same as phase 2 or phase 1 or completely different?





> I wish they would open the road to the highway, it's already completed, I hope they don't wait until all phases are completed.  It was open in March for the LavaMan Triathlon, they blocked off  one side of the road so it was one way through the resort.  Once that happens Kingsland will be the quickest in and out of the resort.


I was just wondering if they ever opened that road.  It is silly -- it's been there for years and they haven't opened it.  Probably some old farts in the non-time share developments worry it will increase traffic, but if any thing it will alleviate traffic from the main entrance, and any traffic entering through the "back" entrance wouldn't be through traffic since they would just be going to King's Land, the golf club, HGVC Waikoloa, or Bay Club.


----------



## HatTrick

Two access points to the area would be great. We could stop using the maintenance road short cut.


----------



## SmithOp

rfc0001 said:


> So, are phase 3-5 the same as phase 2 or phase 1 or completely different?I was just wondering if they ever opened that road.  It is silly -- it's been there for years and they haven't opened it.  Probably some old farts in the non-time share developments worry it will increase traffic, but if any thing it will alleviate traffic from the main entrance, and any traffic entering through the "back" entrance wouldn't be through traffic since they would just be going to King's Land, the golf club, HGVC Waikoloa, or Bay Club.



Same as phase 2 as far as I know, I doubt if they care about exchangers complaining about chintzy furniture, they will build what sells and the target market is Asia.  When I was there in March phase 2 was full of Japanese, and China is opening up.  Follow the money, we are mortgaged up to our eyeballs to China.


----------



## rfc0001

HatTrick said:


> Two access points to the area would be great. We could stop using the maintenance road short cut.


Hehe, I thought I was the only one that knew bout that .  Just watch out for the giant speed bump and maintenance vehicles not paying attention (which is all of them).


----------



## rfc0001

SmithOp said:


> Same as phase 2 as far as I know, I doubt if they care about exchangers complaining about chintzy furniture, they will build what sells and the target market is Asia.  When I was there in March phase 2 was full of Japanese, and China is opening up.  Follow the money, we are mortgaged up to our eyeballs to China.


That would explain the smaller room sizes   Fine with me if Phase 2 is what people want -- leaves more Phase I for the rest of us.   I own in Phase I, but usually book in Club Season since HGVC restricts home week to same season/unit type (which I think is silly BTW --  I prefer DVC system where you can book any room/season home week as long as you have enough points in home resort).


----------



## SmithOp

I have a PDF of the resort that shows KL all built out.


----------



## alwysonvac

SmithOp said:


> I have a PDF of the resort that shows KL all built out.



Is that the Waikoloa Beach Resort pdf?  - http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/files/map2012.pdf


----------



## rfc0001

SmithOp said:


> I have a PDF of the resort that shows KL all built out.


Wow, that's huge -- if they don't add any more secondary pools, the Phase I pools are going to get *crowded* :annoyed:  Also, even with all the future building shown they still don't show the road connecting to the highway


----------



## GregT

SmithOp said:


> I have a PDF of the resort that shows KL all built out.



That is interesting -- thank you for this. 

There are subtle changes in the current build-out versus what is shown.

Phase 1 on this map has 11 buildings, versus actual build out is 10 buildings.
Phase 2 on this map has 5 buildings, versus actual build out is 4 [edited: 2] buildings.  [So are more coming there, as per the map?]
Phase 3+ appears to be 11 buildings.

Interesting -- that will be huge and will impact the superpool.   I would think that they will do at least one more smaller pool down by Phase 3+.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp

I think I found it buried on a developer web site, so it may not have been a final.  Phase 1 may have been cut back when the economy crashed in 08.  I purchased pre-construction in 07, eoy odd, with the stipulation that I could not use in 09 (first use year).  I paid the mf in 09 and received the points, didn't stay in my unit until 11.  I paid $17.5k for the gold 8700 2br plus, they threw in 6000 bonus points.  I converted all of them to HH points and went to UK in 09, 4 nts London, 2nts Bath, 8nts up country in my home town. That's how I rationalized my second drink of the kool aid.  

My brain is not working too good this am, but isn't phase 2 just two buildings currently?  I was thinking phase 3 is to add a couple more buildings to phase 2.  I was just there in March and the construction yard is still just west of phase 2, I assumed phase 4 would be further west of the yard up to the clubhouse, then they would move across the road for phase 5.


----------



## alwysonvac

Seven possible phases for Kings Land




> From the initial press release for Kings Land - http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=88577&p=irol-newsarticleother_pf&ID=926607&highlight=
> 
> _BEVERLY HILLS, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 3, 2006--Construction of Hawaii's newest vacation ownership resort has been officially launched in Waikoloa, Hawaii. Hilton Hotels Corporation, through its timeshare division, Hilton Grand Vacations Company (HGVC), announced plans to develop Kings' Land, its second Hilton Grand Vacations Club(R) timeshare project within the Waikoloa Beach Resort on Hawaii's Big Island. The announcement marks the third Hilton timeshare project launch in recent months; following the start of construction of the 331-unit Grand Waikikian(TM) project in Honolulu, Hawaii (projected to open in December 2008), and the development of a 161-unit Hilton Grand Vacations Club project in New York City (projected to open in April 2009).
> 
> A groundbreaking ceremony on November 2 officially launched construction of a 198-unit development phase of the new Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort at Kings' Land. The event was attended by state officials, local dignitaries, Hilton executives and team members; Kahu Keoni Ka 'ineianu 'uana Atkinson offered a traditional Hawaiian blessing at the construction site. The *first of seven potential development phases* is slated for completion in August 2008, and pre-opening timeshare sales have commenced_


----------



## GregT

SmithOp said:


> My brain is not working too good this am, but isn't phase 2 just two buildings currently?  I was thinking phase 3 is to add a couple more buildings to phase 2.  I was just there in March and the construction yard is still just west of phase 2, I assumed phase 4 would be further west of the yard up to the clubhouse, then they would move across the road for phase 5.



Your brain is working better than mine!   There are only two buildings in Phase 2 and I've edited my post above.

I wonder therefore if more buildings are coming to that location?   

Interesting....

Best,

Greg


----------



## rfc0001

alwysonvac said:


> Seven possible phases for Kings Land


Right, but the first half of the first phase had a secondary pool in the middle of the units, so one would assume the other phases would as well -- not so (no pool between buildings north of lobby or across the street).  At some point this is inevitably going to make the main pool (and secondary pool in Phase I) overcrowded.  I'm fine if HGVC wants to build 7 phases, and fine if they are cheaper amenities/prices/maint fees, but shouldn't be at the expense of Phase I.  Just my $0.02.  I guess I need to start showing up to the homeowners meeting


----------



## SmithOp

rfc0001 said:


> Wow, that's huge -- if they don't add any more secondary pools, the Phase I pools are going to get *crowded* :annoyed:  Also, even with all the future building shown they still don't show the road connecting to the highway



They will have to start a pool shuttle - lol. Helps to justify the higher points being closer to the pools and nicer units.

 I talked to the shuttle driver about the gate, he couldn't figure out why they were waiting to open it either.  When I first went there the pavement stopped short and there was a large berm blocking, that has been removed and it's paved now.  It may have something to do with Hawaii State road permit since it connects to the highway.


----------



## amc347

We are here and just did an owners update at kingsland. The sales person said phase three would be a mix of phases 1 and 2 type rooms. Not sure about point structure. The road is still not open to the highway even though Apple maps leads you that way to get out. The sales person also said the store owners on the other side have been opposing the opening of that road to divert traffic their way.


----------



## GregT

amc347 said:


> We are here and just did an owners update at kingsland. The sales person said phase three would be a mix of phases 1 and 2 type rooms. Not sure about point structure. The road is still not open to the highway even though Apple maps leads you that way to get out. The sales person also said the store owners on the other side have been opposing the opening of that road to divert traffic their way.



Thank you for the info -- interesting approach.

Has anyone heard any further information on the conversion of the Ocean Tower?   Is that real or imagined?  Thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

From http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-news/plan-appealed-convert-ocean-tower-rooms-timeshares



> _Posted  February 13, 2014
> 
> *Plan appealed to convert Ocean Tower rooms to timeshares*
> 
> Hilton Waikoloa Village’s neighbors are protesting a plan that would convert 601 Ocean Tower hotel rooms to 450 timeshare units.
> 
> Members of the Association of Apartment Owners of Halii Kai, a condominium complex adjacent to the hotel, have appealed Planning Director Duane Kanuha’s decision granting the hotel’s planned unit development request. Their concerns, attorney Roy Vitousek said Wednesday, include questions about the lack of an updated special management area permit for the new construction — of a road, port cochere and parking spaces — and the impact on their properties.
> 
> .....The company argued the switch from hotel rooms to timeshare units will not create a substantive change in the number of employees within the tower, and deliveries and other services would continue to be routed through the Hilton’s service entrance and tunnels. Timeshare use of the tower also will not create additional demand for local catering, hotel events or other parking demand generators, the application said.
> 
> Construction is proposed in three phases and would take about three years to complete._


----------



## alwysonvac

Interesting...

From  http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-news/federal-judge-says-hilton-must-build-intersection



> _Posted  May 29, 2014
> 
> *Federal judge says Hilton must build intersection*
> 
> A South Kohala resort must finish an intersection with Queen Kaahumanu Highway, a federal judge ruled last week.
> 
> U.S. District Court Judge Derrick K. Watson said Hilton Resorts Corp. and Hilton Kingsland, a timeshare development at the Hilton Waikoloa Village location, is fully responsible for connecting an internal resort road with the highway at its intersection with Waikoloa Road.
> 
> “(B)oth the County Planning Department and State Department of Transportation have unequivocally concluded that the North Intersection Improvements are necessary as a result of Hilton’s development of the property,” Watson wrote in his ruling, issued May 22.
> 
> According to court documents, the state Land Use Commission and Planning Department both required the intersection improvements as requirements for their approvals of the project. DOT officials reiterated the need for the intersection in a letter to county planning officials in 2009. Hilton officials agreed to the requirements as laid out as far back as 1990, Watson’s ruling said.
> 
> As recently as six years ago, Hilton officials were still working on getting DOT approval for the intersection work....._


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alwysonvac said:


> Interesting...
> 
> From  http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-news/federal-judge-says-hilton-must-build-intersection



Well that would be a nice improvement!


As for the Ocean tower conversion... I was talking with a HGVC direct salesman last month, and he said that project was going to announced later this year...  but that was a timeshare salesperson talking...


----------



## GregT

All,

No real update here on the project -- but I found this blurb (the caption in the photo) when web searching.  I still hope this goes through and I have a reminder in my calendar to call the planning office in April/May timeframe.

http://hawaiitribune-herald.com/news/local-news/lure-waikoloa

Best,

Greg


----------



## linsj

I asked a salesman at HHV in December about this conversion. He said it's still in the plans, but they're waiting on permits. And permits in Hawaii take forever--or at least it seems that way.


----------



## GregT

linsj said:


> I asked a salesman at HHV in December about this conversion. He said it's still in the plans, but they're waiting on permits. And permits in Hawaii take forever--or at least it seems that way.



I called the planning office about three months ago and they told me that the applicant was trying to negotiate with the neighboring properties to get them to support the project.  Apparently they have filed objections to the plans and Hilton is trying to resolve the issues.

We will see what happens.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

All,

I just spoke to the Planning Department in Hilo, and was told that the Planned Unit Development request was approved in July 2015.   Apparently, there is a 30 day clock to file an appeal with the Board of Appeals and he didn't see anything in the files indicating that it was being appealed, so in his view, it appeared that Hilton had what it needed to proceed.

It will be interesting to see if we get an announcement on this property, or if they will defer any construction while they complete Phase 3 at KL, and Grand Islander.   It probably makes most sense to begin construction in 2017 and finish in 2019, after the inventory from KL and GI have been sold.

Interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## alexadeparis

Thanks for the update GregT, looking forward to the new units coming on line.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if we get an announcement on this property, or if they will defer any construction while they complete Phase 3 at KL, and Grand Islander.   It probably makes most sense to begin construction in 2017 and finish in 2019, after the inventory from KL and GI have been sold.



Thanks for doing the extra research!

I agree with your timing, and actually just watched a youtube video on the state of various TimeShares in Hawaii by Syed Sarmad, a broker from Maui.  He mentioned the HGVC Ocean tower conversion as a 2017 project.  No idea how accurate his information is, but the timing seems logical to me.

As for actual conversion, i have mixed thoughts.  I like the resort, and used to stay in ocean tower before we bought our HGVC TS.   It would be nice to have an ocean view on the big island, but there is no real beach there, other than the lagoon.  

The down side is the size of that resort.  It a hassle taking the tram or boat back and forth from the Ocean tower.

Chris


----------



## vacationbear

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks for doing the extra research!
> 
> As for actual conversion, i have mixed thoughts.  I like the resort, and used to stay in ocean tower before we bought our HGVC TS.   It would be nice to have an ocean view on the big island, but there is no real beach there, other than the lagoon.
> 
> The down side is the size of that resort.  It a hassle taking the tram or boat back and forth from the Ocean tower.
> 
> Chris



Based on our stay there I couldn't agree more with you, Chris!


----------



## GregT

1Kflyerguy said:


> The down side is the size of that resort.  It a hassle taking the tram or boat back and forth from the Ocean tower.
> 
> Chris



I agree, whenever we wanted to drive somewhere, we found we were better off walking to our car than waiting for the tram or boat, which was about a 10-15 minute walk.  Walking to the pool was not an inconvenience though and we really enjoyed it.

My recollection of the Ocean Tower was some screeching birds at sunrise.  I hope those birds are under control, or that there was something seasonal about November.

All things considered, I remain happy to see continued expansion in HGVC (and in Starwood) -- happy to see continued options.

Interestingly, HGVC owners should take note of the new Nanea point structure for Starwood Maui.  They've kept a link to their original points chart (and premium pointed the best view categories).  It's not dissimilar to what HGVC did with Grand Islander -- and I'm curious to see what HGVC Maui looks like, hoping it retains a link to 4,800/6,200/7,000/8,400/9,600 even if just for some of the rooms.

It's a real positive if new properties resist the desire to have severe inflation.

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I don't recall screeching birds, but its probably been 15 years since i last stayed in the ocean tower at HWV.. 


I don't follow Starwood timeshares yet.. so con't really comment on their new point structure.. but am still guessing HGVC Maui has higher than average point requirement... Maui is very popular and its expensive to develop there my guess is the units are expensive to purchase and they attach premium point values to help justify the higher costs...

Of course that is all speculation on my part...


----------



## GregT

1Kflyerguy said:


> I don't follow Starwood timeshares yet.. so con't really comment on their new point structure.. but am still guessing HGVC Maui has higher than average point requirement...



I agree -- Maui can demand a premium and I expect one for HGVC, I just hope it's manageable.

Starwood is becoming a desirable complement to HGVC for the Hawaii-phile.   Both HGVC and Starwood Hawaii properties can be accessed at a manageable cost (because their internal point systems are accessible to the resale purchaser, and the inventory access is mature and transparent).

Starwood provides access to two (with third under construction) properties on Maui, and one property (with second announced) on Kauai.

HGVC provides access to three properties (with fourth under construction)  on Oahu, and three properties (and a fourth one in the future) on Big Island.  And Maui announced with construction pending.

While Marriott will claim to single-handedly cover all four islands (currently covering three, soon four), however the inability to cost-effectively utilize a point system puts its properties and system at a disadvantage.   I view point systems as far superior to II trading, which is unpredictable and unreliable, IMO.

I remain very happy with my HGVC purchases and am warming to the Hawaii opportunities that Starwood offers.   I didn't expect Nanea to retain the original point structure, which I view as great for Starwood owners and a promising sign for other new properties.

Interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

GregT said:


> I agree -- Maui can demand a premium and I expect one for HGVC, I just hope it's manageable.
> 
> Starwood is becoming a desirable complement to HGVC for the Hawaii-phile.   Both HGVC and Starwood Hawaii properties can be accessed at a manageable cost (because their internal point systems are accessible to the resale purchaser, and the inventory access is mature and transparent).
> 
> Greg



I am rapidly becoming more of Hawaii-phile than i ever imagined.. probably to my wife's dismay...

I will have to learn more about Starwood, but right now i am more focused on growing my HGVC portfolio...  There are some attractive deals available recently...  Next year i have two large vacations planned, and neither involve a TS.. one a safari and the other to NYC.  Its hard to justify buy more points right now, when i may end up rescuing a bunch of 2016 points anyways..


----------



## drbrandt

Any update on the potential for an HGVC property at Waikoloa Village?


----------



## linsj

I tried to book a few nights at the hotel in September, but Ocean Tower (my favorite) isn't available. I'm guessing that means they're starting the conversion before then. 

The latest news is from November: https://vincentvargasblog.wordpress.com/2016/11/14/hilton-undertaking-timeshare-conversion-project-at-resort. Most of the story is behind a pay wall at Pacific Business News.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Can't find this story anywhere that is accessible for free, including HGV own media center site.  Strange.


----------



## bobbi_1217

Access to the story in Pacific Business News is free but does require that you create an account. That said, i did create an account to read the story and there wasn't too much information. The plan is to convert 347 of the tower's hotel rooms into timeshares (no clue what that equates to in the number of timeshare units). A Hilton spokesperson said "We're in the very early stages" and haven't chosen a contractor yet. Sounds like they are several years out in the development. At the rate this is moving, I hope I live long enough to stay there.


----------

